# Portrait of a Wasp



## Bynx (Aug 15, 2012)

Clearing out a wasp nest that got built in a small bbq I got stung about 25 times. That gave me an idea to catch one and make it sit for a portrait.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 15, 2012)

Aw.  He blinked!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

He's cute! Need to soften up that light some though.. get that glare gone!   Did you see any of my Yellow Jacket shots?

(P.S. Glad you are still here!    Gotta stop telling the truth, bro! )


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow... love the detail on that. But I agree with cgipson the light is a bit harsh.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh.. and btw, OUCH! I can empathize with you! Those suckers hurt!


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 15, 2012)

If I got stung that many times, I'd be in a hospital lol.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 15, 2012)

Well my right hand is pretty swollen. It took the brunt of those suckers. Odd kind of pain. Not hurting kind, but tingly itchy kind. I wouldnt want to get them all over my body at the same time. I can just imagine how the killer bees would feel.
By the way, the only light source was indirect light through the window beside me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Well my right hand is pretty swollen. It took the brunt of those suckers. Odd kind of pain. Not hurting kind, but tingly itchy kind. I wouldnt want to get them all over my body at the same time. I can just imagine how the killer bees would feel.
> By the way, the only light source was indirect light through the window beside me.



Really.. wow, shiny little sucker!


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 16, 2012)

So tell us, Bynx, did use photoshop to do this, or did you find stacking software that makes it easier?


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hairy little sucker.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 16, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Hairy little sucker.


 Right? that is my fav part about this. So much of it and it is in perfect focus.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 16, 2012)

Great shot Bynx. Sounds like you paid the price. I'd try this shot with a deeper black point. All the blacks are registering gray to my eyes.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 16, 2012)

Barbarian, this is 20 shots focus stacked with Helicon Focus.'
Rotanimod, I have another final I did after posting this which is a tad better, but not worth reposting. There is so much detail in the hair and antenna that gets lost when I push it any further.


----------



## EDL (Aug 16, 2012)

This woulda been my take on it:


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 16, 2012)

I like what EDL has done.



Bynx said:


> ...I got stung about 25 times.



Dang! I would have just called the exterminator and let them handle it. Or else, you know, nuke it from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## jfrabat (Aug 16, 2012)

Great shot, but I gotta say I also like EDL's take on it better.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes I agree EDL's version is a little richer in color, not so flat. This is what I did today to this and the one I entered in local photo contest.


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very nice Bynx. That's perfect.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Rick. I wish you were on the judging staff.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is another shot from the back. The two eyes on the back of the head are clearly visible.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 23, 2012)

Really like the second version, Bynx. Good work, sir.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks FantasticG macro can certainly grow on you.


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 23, 2012)

THAT THING IS EVIL LOOKING.

sorry for the caps lock.. but EVIL.


----------



## leeroix (Aug 23, 2012)

they have eyes in the back of the head?????


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2012)

Ya who'da thought? The big eyes wrap around anyway so I wonder what the little ones are for.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 23, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Great shot Bynx. Sounds like you paid the price. I'd try this shot with a deeper black point. All the blacks are registering gray to my eyes.





Bynx said:


> Rotanimod, I have another final I did after posting this which is a tad better, but not worth reposting. There is so much detail in the hair and antenna that gets lost when I push it any further.





Bynx said:


> Yes I agree EDL's version is a little richer in color, not so flat. This is what I did today to this and the one I entered in local photo contest.




Looks like you've now fixed what my main complaint was. Lack of a rich black point which made the image flat. Good work!


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 27, 2012)

My one complaint.. you don't have a picture of you smashing that thing into nothing more than guts.

Great shot though.

I hate bees.


----------



## lemmingzappa (Aug 27, 2012)

Great shot!


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 28, 2012)

Hair looks wet. Is that poisoned and pinned? That is what i am looking at doing!


----------



## Bynx (Aug 28, 2012)

Good observation 4meandthem. I put the wasp in the freezer for 10 minutes. When he came out there was stuff in the hair. Microscopic stuff that would take forever to photoshop out. So I put him under the tap and gave him a bath. The wet look is the result. I even used a hair dryer on him to dry the hair. Had I a small comb I would have spruced him up better, but I didnt. Then I stuck a pin in the tail end. The needle had a ball of plastic on the end. At this point I took a small blob of my sons hair gel and put it on the face of a hand mirror that is on a swivel stand. By putting the ball of the needle in the blob of gel I was able to pose the wasp in almost any position. Between that and the swivel ability of the mirror I was able to get the pose you see here.


----------



## philgough (Sep 1, 2012)

Love this shot and the detail is great.

Phil


----------



## Bynx (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Phil, but for a reverse ring which cost $40, you probably have everything you need to do the same thing. Ive laid it all out how I did it, now go and give it a shot.


----------

